# Solved: My Gmail Inbox messages are now double-spaced



## nemoryer (Oct 5, 2008)

For 3 days now, I am noticing my gmail inbox page messages are double spaced when they were single spaced before, I don't know what caused this but obviously, something I may have clicked inadvertently. I used to see this before also but it would correct itself to having my messages lining up as single spaced.

I have not yet converted to chrome and am using the old standard gmail.

Just looks weird that the lines are far apart. I want them back to single space, anyone know how to do this? And step-by-step instructions only please, if you can.

Thank you.


----------



## bkmgy (Feb 4, 2012)

Try this.
Click on the Gear icon in the top-right corner of your inbox and change the Display Density to &#8220;Compact&#8221;
Are you still using old Gmail interface ? I thought Gmail has forced all users to new interface and that is why suggested the above step.


----------



## nemoryer (Oct 5, 2008)

A BIG HUG AND KISS TO YOU!!!!!!!!!! IT WORKED! Thank you. Happy New Year.


----------

